# 2410 TIDEWATER BAY MAX 2021 MODEL



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS NEW 2021 TIDEWATER 2410 BAY MAX IS READY TO GO FISHING WILL HAVE A F300XA YAMAHA MOTOR FIBERGLASS T TOP, DELUXE DROP BOLSTER LEANING POST, 2500CB CONSOLE, UNDERWATER LIGHTS, LOTS STORAGE, SEATING AND FISHING ROOM HEAD CONSOLE, TILT STEERING , GIVE ME A CALL TODAY TO SEE THIS BOAT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $ 89,225.00




















































































*


----------

